# Lack of certain grocery products and lengthy restocking practices



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> If I'm not mistaken the S & R private club grocery chain here is owned by Costco so I thought I'd share that with you.


S&R is not owned by Costco! 



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S%26R_Membership_Shopping



Chuck


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

S&R is owned by Puregold Price Club.
The parent company of Puregold Price Club is Costco Capital.

Costco Capital


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

For me? Matters little, here in La Union, yes off topic but my local supermarkets cannot accomplish stock control, none of the 3 majors. Tinned diced tomatoes come from Manila via Lazada or shopee, many other items as well because one week there is 200 of the item you want and then for 2 months? Sorry sir, out of stock,,,,, all the fun of the fair and as for dollars? Pesos here and as for the OP's submission? I doubt any any in my Province has any idea what US dollars look like let alone keeping their their shelves stocked.

Funny thing is that our new local Robinsons mall has now introduced a woolworths stand and the products seem to be cheaper than Australia, go figure.

As for the OP. US currency is accepted here as are Aussie dollar or Pounds Sterling but the best exchange rates are with the small money changers and not the banks,,,,,, You know what banks are like,,,,, bend over etc.

As always OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

No Veggie Mite? Go figure...... My mate from oz was actually shocked I liked it first try. He told me"you"re the first who I have met not from Australia who likes it"!.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

LOL, I have my large jar of Vegemite and a safe full of pesos, what else do we need????? A decent steak wouldn't go astrayyyyyyyyyy, Golly did I say that? You get my drift Steve, different strokes etc.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bigpearl said:


> For me? Matters little, here in La Union, yes off topic but my local supermarkets cannot accomplish stock control, none of the 3 majors. Tinned diced tomatoes come from Manila via Lazada or shopee, many other items as well because one week there is 200 of the item you want and then for 2 months? Sorry sir, out of stock,,,,, all the fun of the fair and as for dollars? Pesos here and as for the OP's submission? I doubt any any in my Province has any idea what US dollars look like let alone keeping their their shelves stocked.
> 
> Funny thing is that our new local Robinsons mall has now introduced a woolworths stand and the products seem to be cheaper than Australia, go figure.
> 
> ...


In our area I noticed the same thing, Steve, when the store runs out of a product I won't see it again for at least 3 months or it could be years and the store keeps items on the shelf right up until they expire. Now I'm seeing this major chained store dumb down its product lines in our small Municipality, they sell the same ole crap you might find in the market areas, it's not that bad but getting close.

The hot dogs are mainly all cheese dogs and we don't like those yuck, larger packaging of meats mainly used for breakfast like tocino is now small they no longer sell chicken parts it's whole frozen packaged pieces and they always seem to be the thighs and legs. 

When they run out of boxed or canned juices I won't see them again for at least 3 months, we like Cranberry, Pomegranate, and orange juice but what a challenge, I haven't seen a large can of Del Monte orange juice in three years they only sell pineapple.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

PalaOne said:


> Haha fellas! Vegemite, now your talking! On toast for breakfast most mornings, or peanut butter, and, maybe twice a week or so we'll have a steak with vegies for dinner. Must say though, when in Phils it's hard to get used to all the sugar in the canned spaghetti and in the store bought bread. Also, my dear asawa just loves the salt-shaker


Marmite myself, you can get it on shoppee/Lazada but wow the price. I just make sure we stick half a dozen jars in a balikbayan box whenever we are in the UK, bags of muesli, tea bags and Robinson's squash as well.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Tiz said:


> S&R is owned by Puregold Price Club.
> The parent company of Puregold Price Club is Costco Capital.
> 
> Costco Capital


The site is actually Cosco Capital!






Cosco Capital, Inc. - S&R Membership Shopping


Cosco Capital, Inc.is a retail company in the philippines




www.coscocapital.com





Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The site is actually Cosco Capital!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's how I got confused 🤣. But ever since I became a member, they do ask for your personal data, I get Costco advertising?

For sure the PureGold grocery chain is linked with S & R but I was aware of that already, PureGold has a small imported section.


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

I like yakisoba instant spicy chicken noodles and as it turns out so do a lot of other people in the Los Banos area ! Same with great taste duo coffee and san migs strong sugar free coffee for the wife as they are always sold out, i now order once a month via Lazeda all arrives in 3 days ! And i also buy southern comfort via lazeda !
As for S&R i love their croissants but they dont make them often we go to S&R Mainly to buy Birds eye breaded fish and Angus beef pies from aus and Bundaberg Ginger Beer.
And i buy the litre bottles of Orange and lemon juice.
It does pay to check the prices though as Pocari sweat is cheaper in South supermarket !
With us we usally go to two japan surplus stores in cavite and then to S&R


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

expatuk2016 said:


> I like yakisoba instant spicy chicken noodles and as it turns out so do a lot of other people in the Los Banos area ! Same with great taste duo coffee and san migs strong sugar free coffee for the wife as they are always sold out, i now order once a month via Lazeda all arrives in 3 days ! And i also buy southern comfort via lazeda !
> As for S&R i love their croissants but they dont make them often we go to S&R Mainly to buy Birds eye breaded fish and Angus beef pies from aus and Bundaberg Ginger Beer.
> And i buy the litre bottles of Orange and lemon juice.
> It does pay to check the prices though as Pocari sweat is cheaper in South supermarket !
> With us we usally go to two japan surplus stores in cavite and then to S&R


I prefer the San Miguel instant coffees also.

I saw the Yakisoba noodles in the store, I'll try them on my next visit, PureGold sells those.

We lost our internet again, they say the area won't be restored until 8:30 pm the whole area us out. Bought a load for my Smartphone.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

Food & drink items I cannot find in any supermarket in the Philippines

Freshly prepared coleslaw (I can find it in some restaurants)
Ginger ale (I could find it three years ago - now it seems to have vanished from the shelves)
Certain sauces (Parsley sauce, Chicken Chausseur, Beef Bourginon, Beef Strogonoff, etc) - I bring out a large stock of them from the UK whenever we return (usually once a year).
Decent gravy granules.
English real ales in cans or bottles
Parsnips
Normal size bacon slices  (I do not want it 12" long - it will not fit in the frying pan!)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cereco said:


> Food & drink items I cannot find in any supermarket in the Philippines
> 
> Freshly prepared coleslaw (I can find it in some restaurants)
> Ginger ale (I could find it three years ago - now it seems to have vanished from the shelves)
> ...


Parsnips, that's what I miss also, I could never remember the name and I never see it for sale. What about the creamy sauce they sell here called Carbonara made by Del Monte it reminds me of a stroganoff but they advertise it as a spaghetti creamy sauce and it's readily available.

Bacon is a huge disappointment also because all I can find is honey-cured bacon, I need the smoked bacon. Never any decent sausage either it's all sugar and if it's imported like the Johnsonville sausages they cost 400 pesos for a small pack of 5 pieces but I miss the breakfast sausage like Jimmy Dean, I've never witnessed Jimmy Dean for sale.

The Knorr instant chicken soup with noodles is gone from all shelves here and that was my favorite instant soup. The only time I'm able to get the coleslaw is at KFC.

The good news is that the new Administration would like to trade more with the US (article yesterday) so hopefully soon some Western variety, that reminds me I need to make a long trip to SM Grocery and buy some cereals, everything in our area is sugar and for kids other than oatmeal, it's hard to mess that up but somehow I think they will.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

cereco said:


> Food & drink items I cannot find in any supermarket in the Philippines
> 
> Freshly prepared coleslaw (I can find it in some restaurants)
> Ginger ale (I could find it three years ago - now it seems to have vanished from the shelves)
> ...


Lazada has ginger ale, Bisto Gravy Granules. The sauces and coleslaw I make myself. The bacon I cut when I buy at S&R before freezing. English ales are rare. Find parsnips once in a while in supermarkets.

Chuck


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

M.C.A. said:


> Parsnips, that's what I miss also, I could never remember the name and I never see it for sale. What about the creamy sauce they sell here called Carbonara made by Del Monte it reminds me of a stroganoff but they advertise it as a spaghetti creamy sauce and it's readily available.
> 
> Bacon is a huge disappointment also because all I can find is honey-cured bacon, I need the smoked bacon. Never any decent sausage either it's all sugar and if it's imported like the Johnsonville sausages they cost 400 pesos for a small pack of 5 pieces but I miss the breakfast sausage like Jimmy Dean, I've never witnessed Jimmy Dean for sale.
> 
> ...


Carbonara and stroganoff are totally different sauces. S&R has their own sausages(brat, Italian, schulsbig, etc) they also have a maple pork breakfast sausage and sometimes Jimmy Dean chubs or patties.

Chuck


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

bidrod said:


> Carbonara and stroganoff are totally different sauces. S&R has their own sausages(brat, Italian, schulsbig, etc) they also have a maple pork breakfast sausage and sometimes Jimmy Dean chubs or patties.
> 
> Chuck


That's what I'm looking for the Jimmy Dean chubs, even the fried eggs taste pretty good in that oil. I'm a member but I live so far from S & R and I've never been to the one in Sta Rosa the only branch I made it to was near the MOA and they only had the expensive Johnsonville sausages. I was looking for the original Cheerios but they had the honey Cheerios, I still bought them because the boxes come in two's and huge boxes I miss that. I couldn't find any fish fillets either, they didn't have any or it sounded like they forgot to put them out, I miss fish sticks.

Mcdonald's doesn't sell fish fillet sandwiches in the Philippines anymore.


----------



## cereco (Nov 1, 2010)

Also, why is there no fresh dairy cream anywhere? Is it because there are no dairy cows in the Philippines - only Caribou?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

cereco said:


> Also, why is there no fresh dairy cream anywhere? Is it because there are no dairy cows in the Philippines - only Caribou?


Asians don't like dairy products or they may have allergies to dairy products, they don't eat the same foods we do and also they won't buy them if they did because of the price and the grocery store will not carry them if they did because they'll lose money. So no sour cream, cottage cheese etc... items that have a short refrigeration life will not be sold or carried, you can find these though in larger cities packed in mini overpriced containers and they aren't the same, runny and lacking flavor.

I'm from Fargo, North Dakota it borders Minnesota, and I miss the large containers of fresh cottage cheese, sour cream etc and cheap, even fresh milk, and fresh orange juice but that doesn't happen here, so now I buy powdered milk from New Zealand only so Anchor or Birth Tree and always check the expiration dates, if 6 months out don't buy it, it won't taste good.

The previous Administration was looking into funding the dairy business but? Who knows what's happening with that.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

cereco said:


> Also, why is there no fresh dairy cream anywhere? Is it because there are no dairy cows in the Philippines - only Caribou?


 There are a few. One in mountains southwest of Cebu city, I know where it is, 
plus I heared rumour one being north of Manila somewhere, but I have no idea where or if its true. 


M.C.A. said:


> Asians don't like dairy products or they may have allergies to dairy products, they don't eat the same foods we do and also they won't buy them if they did because of the price and the grocery store will not carry them if they did because they'll lose money. .


 Perhaps they like, I know som,e lile cheese, but its bad for them. Most people are laktos intollerant except big part of origin from around Scandinavia*. 

* (I dont know the "definition" if North Europeans or what.)


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

cereco said:


> Also, why is there no fresh dairy cream anywhere? Is it because there are no dairy cows in the Philippines - only Caribou?


There are least 5 dairy farms in the province of Laguna. I have been at one in Bay and the have at least 100 Friesian cows imported from Australia.


----------

